# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) تم الرد جهازي يعمل ريستارت اتوماتيكي الرجا المساعدة htc one max

## nokia alkng

اولا
    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
    تانيا
    جمعه مباركة للحاضر والغايب
    لكل مغربي عزيز وغالي 
    تالتا
    عندي htc one max
    مشكلة الجهاز كان اول شي معلق على شعار الشركة
    رحت فكيت البوت لودر وعملت لة ريكوفري تورب twrp
    ونصبت روم فايبر لاكن الجهاز يعيد التشغيل تلقائي
    وعملت لة روم اصدار 4.4.4 اشتغل الجهاز لا كن للاسف بدون سريال نمبر
    الرجا غاية الرجا من الاخوة الافاضل عدم التقصير ان وجد الحل وان لا تبخلو علي
    اسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق والنجاح
    وهذي بيانات الجهاز
    والشكر لله مقدما
    وايضا لكم شكرا
    C:\Users\FUJITSU>cd c:\Android 
    c:\android>
    c:\android>fastboot getvar all
    INFOversion: 0.5
    INFOversion-bootloader: 2.49.0000
    INFOversion-baseband: 4T.24.3218.09
    INFOversion-cpld: None
    INFOversion-microp: None
    INFOversion-main: 2.61.401.3
    INFOversion-misc: PVT SHIP S-ON
    INFOserialno: FA3B5WG01717
    INFOimei: ..............................................
    INFOmeid: 00000000000000
    INFOproduct: t6ul
    INFOplatform: HBOOT-8064
    INFOmodelid: 0P3P51000
    INFOcidnum: HTC__J15
    INFObattery-status: good
    INFObattery-voltage: 3893mV
    INFOpartition-layout: Generic
    INFOsecurity: on
    INFObuild-mode: SHIP
    INFOboot-mode: FASTBOOT
    INFOcommitno-bootloader: dirty-f6d46eca
    INFOhbootpreupdate: 11
    INFOgencheckpt: 0
    all: Done!
    finished. total time: 0.045s 
    c:\android>fastboot oem readcid
    ... INFOcid: HTC__J15
    OKAY [ 0.002s]
    finished. total time: 0.002s 
    c:\android

----------


## diaamatrix

* اخى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    اعمل  update hboot 1.36 to 1.39   واخبرنى بالنتيجه*

----------


## sesosat

merciiii

----------


## king of royal

مغلق  
لم يتم متابعه الموضوع  
من ضاحبه   مغلق

----------

